# nightmare IBS vacation experience...



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

So I was feeling pretty good, and visited my boyfriend in Ohio last week. Things with the IBS were going great and I decided to chance it and go out to eat. I made the mistake of ordering pizza at this restaurant, and chowing it down waaaay too fast, and I could tell right away. We were heading out of the restaurant when my IBS-C suddenly decided it wanted to be IBS-D...I started to freak out, since it would be just me and my boyfriend in his house when we got back, and I'd have to be holed up in his bathroom for quite awhile, but calmed myself down with the fact that we'd be at his house in a few minutes and I could pretend I was nauseous or something. So we're like TWO MINUTES from his house, and my stomach is just freaking out, and my boyfriend's cell phone rings. He talks for a second, then says bye and turns the car around. I was like, "Um, where are we going?" and he said we had to go pick up one of his friends and drive him to another friend's house. I tried to act calm and say I wasn't feeling well, and he misinterpreted and said we could always stop at his friend house if I thought I might throw up. And I've never even met this friend! And as we drove, the situation kept getting worse...and worse, and I finally just stopped talking because I was afraid I might just GO right then and there in his beloved car. We got his friend, and he took his time driving him ACROSS TOWN, all the while telling me to just "calm down, it will be okay..." and his friend kept visiting with me, and I tried to keep my answers short, because I was afraid if I talked and relaxed, it might just all fall apart, lol. He probably thought I was unfriendly or something... The whole drive was probably only about 20 minutes, but...when you've got to go... It felt like FOREVER. We finally got back and I flew into the bathroom...it was SO scary...I've never had a close call like that one. What sort of world is this where a 20 year old must worry about losing control of one's bowels after a date?! Argh! Very frustrating! I'm sure some of you guys have had some frightening moments, but this was my first since my problem is usually C...I guess I'll cross pepperoni pizza off my list of "safe" foods to eat, lol. What a time...just had to vent about the whole situation since I didn't want to scare my boyfriend, haha...hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## lucas7878 (Jun 24, 2003)

I have been in that situation more times than I would like to remember. By the way this is the first time i have been to this website and I have to say its very cool to hear stories of other people who have IBS. I have had IBS since I was 13 and Iam 25 now. I thought I was the only one going through all of this.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh geez, Erin.. I feel your pain! My IBS-C decides to turn IBS-D at the worse possible times. Next time whack your boyfriend over the top of the head and tell him it can't wait and the gas station bathroom will work just fine.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Twenty minutes....When I gotta go there is about a three minute window...end of story


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Mine is anxiety driven, i fear walking to work because its a 10minute walk, and i get anxiety dead half way through the walk, and the run seems to far either way. And i did have, shamefully an accident a couple of years ago, bloody laxatives deceiving my sphinter.Also get it when i park the car/bike somewhere i dont know, and hence am unsure where nearest loo is.Gaz


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

If it makes you feel any better... I have IBD (ulcerative colitis) and I actually DID have an accident on a date. A first date. In his car. I'm not sure if he could tell or not, it was right before we got to my house, and I jumped out of the car and it was dark out and ran to my house... if he did know, or suspected, he at least never said anything to me. I was really devastated. I also had 2 accidents at high school, once right before I got to the bathroom- I locked myself in the stall, called the nurse's office on cell phone (thank God I never listened to the no cell phone rule!) and had her come sneak me out of there while everyone was in class. Another time it happened in the parking lot and I just got in my car and went home. Those times were devastating too but at least I was sure no one knew except the school nurse.So, if it does happen.... yeah, it is really awful, I can't tell you how hard I cried after every time... but it's not the end of the world, and you get over it.Kate


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

omg! What a nightmare! Im glad you made it! I would have died if i'd had an accident. Im not going to say anyhting else now so as not to jinx myself. lol.Im glad yuo got through it safely. I always feel a bit smug when ive dealt with something like that becaus ei know it can be done!Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, what a nightmare!I've only ever had a few events like this and they were very near misses.Once was at a restaurant on my birthday with my parents. I'd eaten a pasta dish (this was in the days before i realised how much my diet affected my guts) and 20 mins later *omigod* i got struck down with about the worst D pains i've ever had, and to make matters worse i had to sit squeezing my sphinct *yum* for another 20 mins whilst my parents decided to have coffee!!!In hindsight, i think the meal was laced with garlic, which i have no tolerance for any time, any where - it hates me with a passion. If i eat garlic, i might as well have a sign flashing 'this girl will self destruct in approx 15 mins'.The second humiliating time was at work. I used to work in an offlicence part time to support my college expenses. It was about half 8, and there was only 2 of us on. I was starving so had a packet of greasy crisps and then *bang* i've never run home so fast. I just told my work buddy i felt sick, and didn't give him a chance to respond. I really thought i was going to disgrace myself at work on CCTV in front of a tonne of customers! The worrying thing was, i'd already taken 2 immodium tablets before work to prevent a D attack...Luckily my boss didn't sack me, but it was close. I've now left that job as i couldn't hack the worry of having to run a shop single handedly, be nice to customers and not poop in front of them!What a life we have to lead, huh? I'm so going to be self-employed after Uni!!! *hehe*


----------

